# BFC: Bellator Fighting Championships 5



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*May 1, 2009

Hara Arena,
Dayton, Ohio

Eddie Alvarez (No. 3 LW) vs. Eric Reynolds
Jorge Masvidal vs. Toby Imada
Dave Herman vs. Josh Barnes
Joey Beltran vs. Sherman Pendergarst
Troy Gerhart vs. Lorenzo Borgomeo*


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Alvarez and Masvidal are getting closer to fighting eachother. I think they'll be in the finals.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

alvarez and masvidal are the only two i really care about in bfc their fight together will be amazing


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd love to see Dave "PeeWee" Herman and Hector Lombard come out of these Bellator fights with a few more wins on their record.

I'm not seeing a threat against Lombard here, however Hermans tank is suspect, I hope he learned something in Japan.

He's got a ton of potential, he needs to take his training to the next level.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love to see Alvarez/Masvidal in the finals. The others I'm not really too sure about.


----------

